# Class A: LTC



## CBayer222 (Dec 9, 2005)

This is my question: I'm going to be 21 in 4 months. Once I've gotten my safety course out of the way can I aplly for my Class A, or do I have to wait until my 21st Birthday has passed to apply?

-Craig


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

You have to wait. 
And your "class" wont be good if you take it before your 21's bday, it'll only be good for rifles, and that wont qualify for a Class-A, you need pistol.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Curious EMT said:


> You have to wait.
> And your "class" wont be good if you take it before your 21's bday, it'll only be good for rifles, and that wont qualify for a Class-A, you need pistol.


Unless the lic. officer I went to didn't care, that is incorrect. I took my safety course when I was 18 and had certificates of completion from NRA and MSP and had no problem getting mine.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Crvtte65 said:


> Unless the lic. officer I went to didn't care, that is incorrect. I took my safety course when I was 18 and had certificates of completion from NRA and MSP and had no problem getting mine.


Sounds like you had someone that didn't really care, a course was a course to hime



> (a) A BFS course used as a prerequisite for a FID shall use rifles and/or shotguns as the primary subject matter of the curriculum unless the course is an approved LTC BFS course. A BFS course used as a prerequisite for a LTC shall use pistols and/or revolvers as the primary subject matter of the curriculum.3.) FID Card Basic Firearms Safety Courses. The following BFS courses, with fulfillment of 515 CMR 3.05(2)(b) requirements as applicable, meet the Department of State Police's criteria for obtaining a FID card and are approved:
> (a) NRA Basic Rifle or Shotgun Courses;
> (b) SIG Arms Academy Firearms Orientation and Familiarization Courses for Shotgun, Carbine or Rifle; and
> (c) Smith & Wesson Academy Massachusetts F.I.D. Safety Training Course.
> ...


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

There is some serious mis-information here, so to get the straight scoop, I queried Chief Ron Glidden and here's the essence of his response to me:

- There is no problem taking the course before the person turns 21. The proper course is valid for the upcoming LTC application. Ron says that a lot of people take the course before they turn 21.

- Ron's recommendation is to actually file the application on or after your birthday. A PD could deny your application for "not being proper age" if you submit it before your 21st birthday (the denial would mean you'd have to pay another $100 fee, as it is an "application fee" NOT a "license fee"). THey could also just hold the application until your birthday and not process it until then.

The courses are defined as being acceptable for either/both FID/LTC. As long as you take the correct course and get the MSP certificate, you'll be good to go. Age when you take the course does NOT define what the course qualifies you for.


----------



## CBayer222 (Dec 9, 2005)

LenS said:


> There is some serious mis-information here, so to get the straight scoop, I queried Chief Ron Glidden and here's the essence of his response to me:
> 
> - There is no problem taking the course before the person turns 21. The proper course is valid for the upcoming LTC application. Ron says that a lot of people take the course before they turn 21.
> 
> ...


Hey Thank You VERY much. This was very helpful!

-Craig


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Glad to help. Good luck on getting your LTC.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

I have a question, I was approved for a LTC class A. However, my local department said that they will never approve anyone for ALP -- only target and hunting or protection. can they actually refuse to license people for ALP totally for no reason but that they dont want to?


----------



## fscpd910 (Apr 3, 2004)

tazoez said:


> I have a question, I was approved for a LTC class A. However, my local department said that they will never approve anyone for ALP -- only target and hunting or protection. can they actually refuse to license people for ALP totally for no reason but that they dont want to?


Yes.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

And that is NOT an appealable event, as it is not a "denial" in the eyes of the law.


----------

